# ATO guidance on recent measures



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

*The Australian Government's economic response to coronavirus*

On 12 and 22 March 2020, the government announced measures to help the economy withstand and recover from the economic impact of COVID-19 (coronavirus). The following measures will be administered by the ATO.

These measures are now law.

On this page:


Enhancing the instant asset write-off
Backing business incentive
Boosting cash flow for employers
Temporary early release of superannuation
Temporarily reducing superannuation minimum drawdown rates

(https://www.ato.gov.au/General/New-...overnment-s-Economic-Response-to-Coronavirus/)


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

*Enhancing the instant asset write-off*

The government is increasing the instant asset write-off (IAWO) threshold from $30,000 to $150,000 and expanding access to include businesses with aggregated annual turnover of less than $500 million (up from $50 million).

*Timing*

This proposal applies from 12 March 2020 until 30 June 2020, for new or second-hand assets first used, or installed ready for use in this timeframe.

Enhancing the IAWO will require legislative changes before it can take effect.

[Jack Malarkey: those legislative changes have been made.]

*Backing business incentive*

The government is introducing a time limited 15-month investment incentive to support business investment and economic growth over the short-term, by accelerating depreciation deductions.

A deduction of 50% of the cost of an eligible asset on installation will apply, with existing depreciation rules applying to the balance of the asset's cost.

*Eligibility*

Eligible businesses are businesses with aggregated turnover below $500 million.

Eligible assets are new assets that can be depreciated under Division 40 of the _Income Tax Assessment Act 1997_ (that is, plant, equipment and specified intangible assets, such as patents). This does not apply to second-hand Division 40 assets, or buildings and other capital works depreciable under Division 43.

*Timing*

This applies to assets acquired after announcement and first used or installed by 30 June 2021.

...

*Temporary early release of superannuation*

The government is allowing individuals affected by the coronavirus to access up to $10,000 of their superannuation in 2019-20 and a further $10,000 in 2020-21. Individuals will not need to pay tax on amounts released and the money they withdraw will not affect Centrelink or Veterans' Affairs payments.

From mid-April 2020, eligible individuals will be able to apply online through myGov to access up to $10,000 of their superannuation before 1 July 2020. They will also be able to access up to a further $10,000 from 1 July 2020 for approximately three months.

*Eligibility*

To apply for early release, you must satisfy any one or more of the following requirements:


You are unemployed.
You are eligible to receive a job seeker payment, youth allowance for jobseekers, parenting payment (which includes the single and partnered payments), special benefit or farm household allowance.
On or after 1 January 2020, either
you were made redundant
your working hours were reduced by 20% or more
if you are a sole trader, your business was suspended or there was a reduction in your turnover of 20% or more.

*How to apply*

If you are eligible for this new ground of early release, you can apply directly to the ATO through the myGov website: my.gov.auExternal Link. You will need to certify that you meet the eligibility criteria.

After we have has processed your application, we will issue you with a determination. We will also provide a copy of this determination to your superannuation fund, which will advise them to release your superannuation payment.

Your fund will then make the payment to you, without you needing to apply to them directly. However, to ensure you receive your payment as soon as possible, you should contact your fund to check that they have your correct details, including your current bank account details and proof of identity documents.

Separate arrangements will apply if you are a member of a self-managed superannuation fund (SMSF). Further guidance will be available on our website.

*Timing*

You will be able to apply for early release of your superannuation from mid-April 2020.

...

(https://www.ato.gov.au/General/New-...overnment-s-Economic-Response-to-Coronavirus/)


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The business.gov.au website provides a helpful overview of the various federal and state and territory measures available to businesses: https://business.gov.au/risk-manage...onavirus-information-and-support-for-business.


----------

